# Shooting at Mexican Nightclub



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

https://www.thestar.com/news/world/...an-nightclub-kills-4-leaves-nine-wounded.html


I have been to Playa on several occasions over the years and always avoided this area after 10PM. There are four night clubs, one on each corner. Word was they were Cartel controlled


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow.
Sounds as bad as what happened at a major airport in Florida, USA just a week or few ago. But not as bad as the Orlando Florida club shooting a year or two ago.
I never go to night clubs anywhere. And that deal gets renewed every year when i hear of another and another club shooting back home in USA and even my home city there.
I like small towns under the coconut tree with sand all in my stuff. Now i just need a giant Sombrero.
Why Can't i find a Giant Sombrero anywhere in Mexico? Is that an extinct artifact in Mexico now? 

My regards to those killed, injured and bereaved. I offer sympathies and the helpful tip of "stay away from night clubs".
There are options in life, but then again maybe i am still single because i don't go to clubs. Oh well, i am ok with that and still no clubs for me.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

This sort of thing happens all the time around here. Just for the heck of it I went to today's police page for the local newspaper...

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/policia/deja-un-muerto-y-dos-lesionados-balacera-en-un-bar-en-cuernavaca

I think you could read at least one story like this every Monday morning. Perhaps the rest of the world doesn't hear about them is that they seldom involve foreigners.

We are not parnoid - and go just about anywhere we want - when the sun is up. I haven't been to a nightclub since I was part of a wedding party like 40 years ago. If we go out after sunset it is to a friend's house. I am always amazed how even our very small town is transformed from daylight to night. What is a basketball court during the day becomes a series of impromptu food stands at night.

Last year the thing was for robbers to enter a nice established restaurant and steal all the possessions of the patrons - even at a Sunday brunch. This year they seem to be finding a lot of decaying bodies on less traveled roads.

This city used to be the place where the drug lords all had their summer homes. They all lived in peace - and kept the peace. Then the authorities came in to 'clean' things up which ignited turf wars, etc.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Lots of booze and drugs is always a prescription for violence.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The news says he was targeting one person, other guns were drawn as well.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

It turns out this was Cartel related. On a sad note one of the persons killed owned an Italian restaurant here in Sayulita. The place was called Gusto.

His wife went to recover his body yesterday. May he RIP.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

This is from today's newspaper and kind of says the same thing I was trying to say yesterday :

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/policia/violencia-es-resultado-de-reacomodo-de-grupos-quiroz-medina

Also from last night :

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/policia/deja-un-muerto-y-dos-lesionados-balacera-en-un-bar-en-cuernavaca

I'll add this - this town is like two totally different worlds. Last week we had to go to Transporte to pick up our new registrations. It is in a terrible part of town. Kind of like living 'mad max' - in the daytime. If there are parts of the US which have a similar class of people - I can appreciate why some people have the opinions they have.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Orfin said:


> Wow.
> Sounds as bad as what happened at a major airport in Florida, USA just a week or few ago. But not as bad as the Orlando Florida club shooting a year or two ago.
> I never go to night clubs anywhere. And that deal gets renewed every year when i hear of another and another club shooting back home in USA and even my home city there.
> I like small towns under the coconut tree with sand all in my stuff. Now i just need a giant Sombrero.
> ...


I'm not sure how you can compare the 3 incidents or even bring them up in the same sentence. The Ft Lauderdale shooting was a man with serious mental issues and he was ex military ....NOTHING to do with drugs more to do with the war going on. The Orlando nightclub shooting at Pulse ...the man claimed to do it for ISIS .....so again NOTHING to do with drugs both were directly related to the US war against terrorism. They actually arrested his wife yesterday for involvement in the case. 
While it's sad what happened in PDC ....is was a Cartel shooting at a nightclub. Not nearly the same thing


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

bgirl said:


> I'm not sure how you can compare the 3 incidents or even bring them up in the same sentence. The Ft Lauderdale shooting was a man with serious mental issues and he was ex military ....NOTHING to do with drugs more to do with the war going on. The Orlando nightclub shooting at Pulse ...the man claimed to do it for ISIS .....so again NOTHING to do with drugs both were directly related to the US war against terrorism. They actually arrested his wife yesterday for involvement in the case.
> While it's sad what happened in PDC ....is was a Cartel shooting at a nightclub. Not nearly the same thing


 It doesn't make sense to me that a set of humans, madmen, commit acts that have the same results on random sets of others, and then be separated from similarity by the reasoning the madmen used behind their acts. 
Their reasons for all doing the same thing is the most insignificant aspect. In fact their reasons all fit in the same single category if you want to get precise. The category of being absolutely out of their minds and misdirected.

I look at it from the perspective of a potential victim and all the victims have the same exact thing in common. They were all injured or killed by guns of men who were out of their minds or misdirected at the very least. 
Potential victims have to weigh and reason where the risks are, both at home and abroad ,and when you do that beteween USA and Mexico, it is quite easy to compare incidents in Florida with Mexico and even beyond.

The least sensible thing for me to do is make disparity between a victims' plight by contriving what may have been a madmans motive or what background he came from.
Victims can be ex military, some even muslims and others could have personal issues that could be mental or physical. That random victims were involved, is the making for any of them to have randomly been muslim, prior treated for mental health or have been ex military. 

From the victims perspective it is quite easy to see that they are all in the same shoes of having been targeted at gun point by madmen with contrived reasons. Those reasons are the least significant in the whole matter because they come a dime a dozen and end up with the same result and are all rooted in madness.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

smh.... let's talk about evolution while you're at it


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

For those killed it was a case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time, this man was not targeting random civilians. Playa is warm even this time of year and the news said it was a rifle concealed under his clothes, that is hard to imagine as no one would be wearing a coat. Even a folding stock rifle is really large.

A packed club, the shooter is after one particular person, he sees him and pulls his weapon and the guy runs behind others, they get shot in the crossfire.

Playa is pretty laid back until there is an event like this that draws a large crowd and a lot of drugs are being sold. Dealers defend their turf regardless of how small that may be, in this case, a club. "The cartel" is of course blamed as ultimately they supply the drugs but this smacks of a territorial dispute.

Most of the killings in Mexico are turf related and they are ruthless often killing entire families to send a message, *that is a cartel killing*. 

What happened in Playa was a turf dispute just as was the taxi driver who was executed there a year or so ago. Taxis are a very common sight and move freely without suspicion in all parts of town, so do the drugs in them but turf will be defended.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Incase you were unaware Cancun has been locked down all day for the same thing....

Cancun under siege - The Yucatan Times






https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...10fe486791c_story.html?utm_term=.8a4842b3c4d8


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

bgirl said:


> Incase you were unaware Cancun has been locked down all day for the same thing....
> 
> Cancun under siege - The Yucatan Times
> 
> ...


Unfortunate, but two totally different things, this was an extraction according to the report. But they are bold and have the weapons do do what they want. 

The incident in Playa was aimed at one person.

Still, these are dangerous times for innocents caught in the crossfire, be it in a nightclub or in the middle of town in the middle of the day. You don't have to be partying to get shot.

According to information from Radio Formula website, the armed squad that broke into the C4 Command Center, went there to extract a person known as Leticia Rodríguez Lara (aka “Doña Lety”), who is allegedly the local drug cartel leader.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Not knowing about any of today's Cancun violence, I went out and walked around in it around supper time. The buses were not following their normal routes. I had dinner at an outdoor place on av. Tulum around the corner from av. coba with no hints of any problems, other than the bus route changes. On the way back there was a police roadblock at the av. coba / blvd kukulkan entrance to the hotel zone, they were only letting buses and taxis through, and the bus ride back around 8:00 pm seemed to have fewer people on it than usual. 

I think the jailbreak / fighting was at the other end of av coba from where I was, and apparently it all happened earlier in the day. 

Well I guess some of you will be glad to hear I'm all right.


----------

